# 'Dwarf lobsters' just fancy crays?



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

I dont know if i can really tell the difference, i bought a 'white lobster' yesterday marked dwon cause he was missing a claw... he isnt white really, he is a pale blue on the top of its shell and down the top of the tail, the sides of the tail are red/spotted red, and the sides of the carpace in general are white... i call him a marble lobster. pics to come... BUT THE POINT! 

is there really a dwarf lobster? wouldnt they require salt/brackish water...? I am pretty convinced that the lobsters are just fancy crays...


----------



## fishnjeeps (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes he is more than likely a crayfish. Most pet store "lobsters" are crayfish. That particular coloring may be either a mutation or he could be a wild caught one. I've seen similar coloring in wild crays in southern IL.

Also his claw should come back after a couple molts however it will be smaller than his other one for a while and he won't grow as large while the claw is being regenerated. 

Post a pic of him as his coloring sound really interesting.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Yup will do! The camera is comming in tomorrow! (valentines gift for the wife but ill get used to it before hand so i can do some training) 

Its pretty wild.. i thought at first he was a blue, and was on the verge and watched him in the LFS for a few days.. his color stayed steady and on the third day he was climbing around hunting, and digging so i figured he was good to go. He of course spent the night hiding and was out and about this am. color still good, and eating well. no more hunting posture... which in my book is a good sign of a well fed cray. the other one was white white... and a little bigger, i like the little ones as you get to watch them grow. I wasnt concerned in the slightest about the claw, not a big deal to me, and means he is less likely to go picking on my beta.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Lobster is usually a name used for the larger crays. Be warned that he will likely get large and aggressive and need a 20 gallon to himself. I'd be really worried about that betta. Even if you don't see him being aggressive he could be a danger at night when fish are sleeping. You could be lucky and have a placid one and keeping it well fed will make it lazy but I wouldn't keep a cray with any fish I cared about too much, maybe some fast moving schooling fish that I can't tell apart so they don't have names!

His color sounds cool, would like to a pic.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah the 'marble' guy is pretty laid back now that he is situated, its the red that i have trouble with. and he was moved to the lower tank with fast aggressive whiteclouds... Pics will be up today as the camera comes in !


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

FINALLY managed to pry the camera from the wife... here is the little punk...



he has since been segregated and has his own 5.5 he shares with 8 gguppies... (down to three guppies...)

So yeah here is the 'white dwarf lobster' 

funny thing is they now have ablue lobster there at the LFS selling for $30 i got this guy for $15 as he was white and missing a claw HAH!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Hansom fellow.


----------



## FW Fanatic (Nov 5, 2011)

Interesting...appears to be a standard blue cray to me.

In the hobby crays are often referred to as lobsters, for some reason. What you have there isn't a dwarf however, it's just young still. The dwarf crays most commonly available are CPO's and cambarellus shufeldtii.


----------

